# Nur noch WinAmp Media File!!



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

hi,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem WinAmp zugelet. Ich bin mit dem Programm ansich sehr zufrieden, nur stört mich eine Sache gewaltig:
Alle Musikdateien auf meinem Rechner werden auf einmal als WinAmp Media File betrachtet. Ich kann nicht mehr erkenne was eine Mp3 Datei oder eine WMA Datei ist! Somit hab ich auch probleme diese ineinander umzuwandeln, weil mein Umwandlungsprogramm die Songs nicht mehr erkennt. Was soll ich tun, damit alles wieder normal dargestellt wird und ich trozdem WinAmp benutzen kann?


----------



## zerix (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

das kann aber normal nicht sein, dass ein anderes Programm die Dateien nicht mehr erkennt. Das einzige was WinAmp oder andere Programme machen, dass sie die Dateien einem anderen Programm zuordnen, also wenn du die Datei mit einem Doppelklick öffnen möchtest, dass dann ein anderes Programm aufgeht. Aber der Dateityp wird nicht geändert. Das kannst du aber selbst einstellen bei Windows mit welchem Programm eine Datei geöffnet wird. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß dass dies eigentlich nicht so sein sollte, aber komischerweise bekomme ich entweder Fehler oder eine authentifikation mit dem Internet wird vom MediaPlayer gewünscht. Wenn ich mit rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften auf die Datei gehe, dann steht da ernsthaft WinAmp Media File


----------



## Zinken (8. Oktober 2007)

Extras - Ordneroptionen - Haken bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" entfernen.
Was auch hilft ist rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften - Dateiinfo - Erweitert.


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

dann hast du wohl bei der WinAmp-Installation nicht darauf geachtet, welche Datei-Typen mit  WinAmp "verknüpft" werden sollen.

Über "Optionen -> Einstellungen -> Allgemeine Einstellungen -> Dateitypen" kannst du die Auswahl überprüfen und ggfs. zurücksetzen.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten, ich probiers dann gleich mal aus sobald ich heute bon der Arbeit heim komme ^^


----------



## zerix (8. Oktober 2007)

@Zinken
Was soll dieser hinweis bringen?

@Matze
Ja, das steht auch da, weil das ganze in der Registry geändert wurde. Der Dateityp wurde aber nicht geändert. Das ist sicher. Grob gesagt kann man in der Registry einem Dateityp zurordnen, mit welchem Programm die Datei bei Doppelklick geöffnet wird und noch eine Info die dann dort steht. Die Info hat aber nichts zu sagen. Da könnte irgendwas stehen und dennoch wäre es eine MP3-Datei.

Geh einfach mal im Explorer auf Extras->Ordneroptionen->Dateitypen da kannst du das eigentlich sogar alles ändern.

MFG

zEriX

Edit: Da war Maik mit dem Tipp wohl schneller. ;-)


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

ok hauptsache die Mp3's werden wieder als Mp3's und die WMA's wieder als WMA's erkannt ^^


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

@zerix: Warum nicht, der Tip, die Endungen anzuzeigen, ist ne Hilfestellung, um die
eigentliche Eigenschaft der Datei anzuzeigen. Wer sich auf das Icon verlässt, macht etwas
falsch.

Zudem muss man sich auch nicht die Mühe machen, in den Dateitypen rumzupfuschen.
Das Ding ist sowas von armselig. "*" Sei Dank, dass Programme wie Winamp die
Dateiendungen in den Einstellungen konfigurierbar macht. 

Weitere Möglichkeit ist es, die Datei mit Rechtsklick und "Öffnen mit.." anzuwählen,
da kann man das Programm aussuchen und zuweisen, dass es immer mit diesem
Programm passieren soll. 

mfg chmee


----------



## zerix (8. Oktober 2007)

@chmee
So wie ich das Problem halt verstanden hab, würde ein anderes Programm die Datei nicht mehr öffnen. Und zu diesem Problem hilft es ja auch nicht die Dateiendungen anzuzeigen. War ja nicht böse gemeint.
Ok, so geht es noch einfacher.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wer sich auf das Icon verlässt, macht etwas
> falsch.


Mach ich nicht, so kurzichtich bin ich auch wieder nicht. Aber anscheinend sind es andere Programme




chmee hat gesagt.:


> Weitere Möglichkeit ist es, die Datei mit Rechtsklick und "Öffnen mit.." anzuwählen,
> da kann man das Programm aussuchen und zuweisen, dass es immer mit diesem
> Programm passieren soll.


Doof bin ich nicht, ich hab doch geschrieben, dass dies teilweise Fehlermeldungen verusacht und das der MediaPlayer dann sich wieder mit seinem zuhause in Verbindung setzen will. Außerdem will ich ja dass meine Sonsgs standartmäßig mit WinAmp geöffnet werden


----------



## zerix (8. Oktober 2007)

Also, falls das wirklcih der Fall ist, dass die Dateien nicht mehr mit einem anderen Programm geöffnet werden können - was ich aber nicht glaube - liegt es nicht an WinAmp. Das kann ich dir auf jeden fall sagen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

@Zerix: War auch nicht böse gemeint. Das Ding hätte hilfreich sein können, ist aber
nur für Eines gut : Nämlich die Endung darin zu löschen und dann per Doppelklick
im Explorer wieder zu verknüpfen.

@Matze: Wir dürfen davon ausgehen, dass die Dateien davor funktioniert haben ?!
WMA heisst nämlich auch, dass uU eine DRM-Überprüfung stattfindet. Und wenn
diese scheitert, kann die Datei nicht abgespielt werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

Klar und sie funktionieren immer noch, halt nur in WinAmp und auf protablen playern, die WMA Abspielen können. Und ich glaube nicht das es da DRM überprüfungen gab, da ich meist offline bin


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Matze, was sind denn das für Fehlermeldungen, die WMP ausgibt. Denn ehrlicherweise verstehe ich - genauso wie Du - nicht, warum jetzt WMA im eigenen Hause nicht funktioniert..

mfg chmee


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2007)

also komischerweiße kann ich mit meinem WMA zu Mp3 Converter wieder was anfangen, von dem kamen die Fehler. Ich hab bei öffnen mit nicht die möglichkeit den MediaPlayer direkt anzuwählen, sondern nur :"Microsoft Windows Media Konfigurationsprogramm". Und dann will er nach hause telefonieren, Was er aber bei mir nicht darf. Also mein hauptproblem ist es jetz geworden, dass ich nicht mwhr weiß was MP3 und WMA is auch WAV ist nur noch WMF.


----------



## zerix (9. Oktober 2007)

Die Dateiendung ist aber doch gleich geblieben und wurde nicht geändert. Also ich glaube kaum, dass alle WAVE-Dateien nicht mehr auf .WAV enden sondern auf .WMF. Dann müsste nämlich WinAmp die komplette Festplatte durchsuchen und alle Dateien umbenennen. Winamp Media File ist ja kein Dateityp, sondern nur eine Dateibeschreibung.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2007)

Schon klar, aber er zeigt gar keine Dateiendung mehr an


----------



## zerix (9. Oktober 2007)

Dann mach mal das was Zinken vorgeschlagen hat. Da kannst du dir die Endungen wieder anzeigen lassen.


----------

